

Web hosting company puts FCC in the 'slow lane' in net neutrality protest - Varcht
http://www.theverge.com/policy/2014/5/9/5699510/web-hosting-company-puts-fcc-in-slow-lane

======
guiambros
It would be brilliant if the recent FCC letter signatories did the same thing.
Wheeler would _have_ to pay attention if FCC traffic to Google, Amazon,
Wikipedia et al were limited to 28.8 Kbps.

